# Sauteed Mushrooms



## Constance (Aug 22, 2006)

My husband usually does the mushrooms...he sautees them in olive oil with minced garlic, and leaves them with a "sauce", which is very nice, but bland. 
Last night he was busy putting new brake liners on the truck, so I did them "my way".
I used 2 tbls of butter in a non-stick skillet for about 8 oz of shrooms. I added the minced garlic, S&P, a couple tbls of Worcestershire sauce and a couple tbles of Heinz 57, and cooked them on med/high. I didn't stir them much, just let them brown and cook until all the liquid was gone. 
I got a bit too much salt on them...there was enough in the two sauces that I didn't really need any extra, but other than that they were DELICIOUS! We had hamburger steaks, and they were excellent with that.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2006)

_We love mushrooms and have them just about every sunday..Your idea sounds yummy Connie, isn't it fun to just get in and wing it to see what you will get?  I love doing that. Of course sometimes I goof big time, but sometimes we have a keeper _

_kadesma_


----------



## Constance (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, it is fun. My crazy girlfriend was over last night, and we both cooked up a storm.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Yes, it is fun. My crazy girlfriend was over last night, and we both cooked up a storm.


That sounds like so much fun..Good for you ..I had a fairly early night the kids ran me ragged, Olivia, decided she didn't like strained beets, so you know they were all over. Carson is getting about 4 teeth all at once and he is miserable so he tries to bite and he got me good on the lower part of my arm, I'm purple the size of a 50 cent piece..At least Ethan was the good boy yesterday or else I'd be in a straight jacket  Now, back on topic what else did the two of you whip up? 

kadesma


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 22, 2006)

Try adding a little soy sauce or dry sherry to the mushrooms to give them a bit more flavor. Also, herbs can add flavor -- try a pinch of marjoram, thyme, or tarragon.


----------



## lulu (Aug 22, 2006)

I, like your husband, love them with garlic, but I use a tiny knob of butter, just to help till the mushrooms release their juice, and a whole load of parsley chopped finely and stirred through and the end.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 22, 2006)

add a little white wine too...yummy!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> add a little white wine too...yummy!


Amen Pds  in a pinch I use some marsala... 

kadesma


----------



## jennyema (Aug 22, 2006)

I sometimes add some brandy and *flambee* them.  Particularly if I am serving them with steak.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 22, 2006)

that does sound good!


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 22, 2006)

Mushrooms seem to make it to the table at least 2 times a week.   I sautee them in olive oil until most of the liquid has absorbed.  Then I add chopped garlic, chopped fresh parsley, S&P and freshly grated nutmeg...  People eat them right out of the pan before I can get them to the table.


----------



## Constance (Aug 22, 2006)

Gee, you guys are full of great ideas! 
Jenny, how much brandy do you add to the shrooms? That sounds great, if Kim will let me do it. He may want to handle it himself, as I don't do well with flames.

Kadesma, Liz cooked up a skillet full of fresh green beans and baby white potatoes. She fried the bacon before she added it to the finished beans, and just layed it on top and let it steam. She also fried up a bunch of extra bacon, which went with the sliced tomatoes and hamburger steaks that I made. I mixed a pkg of onion soup mix along with Worcestershire & Heinz 57 sauces into some ground chuck, and she fried them in the same skillet we'd done the bacon and mushrooms in.  It was delcious.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 22, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Gee, you guys are full of great ideas!
> Jenny, how much brandy do you add to the shrooms? That sounds great, if Kim will let me do it. He may want to handle it himself, as I don't do well with flames.
> 
> Kadesma, Liz cooked up a skillet full of fresh green beans and baby white potatoes. She fried the bacon before she added it to the finished beans, and just layed it on top and let it steam. She also fried up a bunch of extra bacon, which went with the sliced tomatoes and hamburger steaks that I made. I mixed a pkg of onion soup mix along with Worcestershire & Heinz 57 sauces into some ground chuck, and she fried them in the same skillet we'd done the bacon and mushrooms in.  It was delcious.



mmmm, yea, brandy in mushroom is goooooood


----------



## kadesma (Aug 22, 2006)

Connie, that sounds fantastic...makes my mouth water 

kadesma


----------



## CookBrian (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice!  thanks.


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 24, 2006)

I've never cooked mushrooms before but after reading this, I think I will!


----------

